# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  (Mercola:) Depression is NOT a Chemical Imbalance in Your Brain - Here's Proof

## Krugerrand

For me, Mercola carries more weight when he's not selling something.  In this article he is not.




> http://articles.mercola.com/sites/ar...obotomies.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This powerful video contains interviews with experts, parents and victims. It is the story of the high-income partnership between drug companies and psychiatry which has created an $80 billion profit from the peddling of psychotropic drugs to an unsuspecting public.  How did these drugs, with no target illness, no known curative powers and a long and extensive list of side effects, become the go-to treatment for every kind of psychological distress?

----------


## sevin

No time to watch the video, but I'm always telling people that if they would exercise more they'd be happier. I used to suffer from "depression" but since I've been exercising regularly I've felt a lot happier and more balanced.

----------


## acptulsa

Yeah, well, some people are depressed because there's an issue they need to resolve, and those antidepressants are keeping them from it.  Others--only a handful--are depressed all the time, and that is chemical.  But good luck to the poor psychiatrist who has to figure out which, if the patient will lie for drugs.

But, as long as the pharmaceuticals run the country, they won't have to try too hard.

----------


## KevinR

> No time to watch the video, but I'm always telling people that if they would exercise more they'd be happier. I used to suffer from "depression" but since I've been exercising regularly I've felt a lot happier and more balanced.


 +1. Exercise is said to be the best anti-depressant.

----------


## VIDEODROME

Well some drugs are probably good for somethings like various kinds of depression.  But it sometimes it seems like these things get pushed out as the latest and greatest magic pill wonder drug.

----------


## acptulsa

> But it sometimes it seems like these things get pushed out as the latest and greatest magic pill wonder drug.


When, in fact. even if your depression is congenital, exercise is the best medicine.

----------


## virgil47

A major cause of depression in the U.S. is the extensive use of sunscreen which in turn causes a shortage of vitamin D3 being produced by the body. Most people would indeed get relief from depression by simply taking vitamin D3 supplements.

----------


## Erentheca

This is as groundbreaking as the discovery that the Lipid Hypothesis was fraudulent.

----------


## Acala

Some truth in there but some crap also.  The idea that chronic depression is just a normal state of mind that has been "medicalized" is false as is the assertion that it cannot be measured or proven to exist.  Not only can chronic depression be measured in metabolic and neurological functions, but if left untreated it will eventually lead to changes in brain structure visible on x-rays including the destruction of brain matter.  That is if the patient survives the side effects of severely (and measurably) impaired immune function long enough for the brain damage to get so bad it can be seen in x-rays.   

I don't think pharmaceuticals are the answer to chronic depression, but neither is pretending that it is a natural and healthy emotional state.  It certainly is not.

----------


## pcosmar

> but neither is pretending that it is a natural and healthy emotional state.  It certainly is not.


of course not. it is a natural unhealthy emotional state.

----------


## Acala

> of course not. it is a natural unhealthy emotional state.


Lol.  I'm not so sure about it being natural.  I think it stems from learned patterns of unhealthy stress processing that were unlikely to have existed in the natural human.

----------


## Corydoras

> Not only can chronic depression be measured in metabolic and neurological functions, but if left untreated it will eventually lead to changes in brain structure visible on x-rays including the destruction of brain matter.  That is if the patient survives the side effects of severely (and measurably) impaired immune function long enough for the brain damage to get so bad it can be seen in x-rays.


+1

Thanks

----------


## pcosmar

> Lol.  I'm not so sure about it being natural.  I think it stems from learned patterns of unhealthy stress processing that were unlikely to have existed in the natural human.


It is natural in the fact that certain events are depressing. period.
Being broke and unemployed is depressing. It is a natural reaction to circumstance.
Getting dumped by a lover is depressing. It is a natural emotional response.

Death of a loved one.
Injustice witnessed.
Natural disaster.

All can be caused of depression.
The ability to overcome these (or cope with them) varies from person to person.

The "chemical imbalance" mantra is good for profits of drug manufacturers.

----------


## Dr.3D

It's something the MSM economists would rather call recession.

----------


## eduardo89

> No time to watch the video, but I'm always telling people that if they would exercise more they'd be happier. I used to suffer from "depression" but since I've been exercising regularly I've felt a lot happier and more balanced.


I know exactly what you mean. I started going to the gym this summer and I feel happier, sleep better, my self esteem is higher, I'm less stressed. I noticed the change almost right away. I've also noticed that since I haven't gone in almost 10 days now, I don't feel as well as when I'm active.

----------


## angelatc

> No time to watch the video, but I'm always telling people that if they would exercise more they'd be happier. I used to suffer from "depression" but since I've been exercising regularly I've felt a lot happier and more balanced.


But that doesn't negate the chemical imbalance theory.

----------


## angelatc

> A major cause of depression in the U.S. is the extensive use of sunscreen which in turn causes a shortage of vitamin D3 being produced by the body. Most people would indeed get relief from depression by simply taking vitamin D3 supplements.


Nonsense.

----------


## angelatc

> Some truth in there but some crap also.  The idea that chronic depression is just a normal state of mind that has been "medicalized" is false as is the assertion that it cannot be measured or proven to exist.  Not only can chronic depression be measured in metabolic and neurological functions, but if left untreated it will eventually lead to changes in brain structure visible on x-rays including the destruction of brain matter.  That is if the patient survives the side effects of severely (and measurably) impaired immune function long enough for the brain damage to get so bad it can be seen in x-rays.   
> 
> I don't think pharmaceuticals are the answer to chronic depression, but neither is pretending that it is a natural and healthy emotional state.  It certainly is not.


People that don't have it just can't imagine it.  People that do have it can't imagine life any other way.

----------


## MelissaWV

> But that doesn't negate the chemical imbalance theory.


Correct.  It actually lends more credence to it, since exercising releases a number of chemicals in the body and eventually alters how the body processes things.

* * * 

As Acala has pointed out, depression causes all kinds of measurable changes in the brain.  Pete, it's not simply "being sad."  Those events you talk about are associated with periods of prolonged sadness and grief.  Real clinical depression can seem to have no cause at all.  The term "depression" is just such a catchall that people overuse it and blur the line.  Think of the term "anxiety" as well.  It's normal to have some stage fright, or to be anxious before a meeting with your boss, or some huge event.  Is it normal to freak out over having to go to the grocery store, because people will talk to you?  How about being afraid to step down your driveway to get the newspaper, because someone might see you?  This isn't so much about your parent dying and you feeling inconsolable.  This is more along the lines of waking up and feeling that the world would be better off without you in it, that everything is joyless and pointless.

None of this means that drugs will fix it, or that natural remedies won't.  Exercise, dietary changes, getting more sun, a new environment, mental and physical challenges that focus your energy, keeping hydrated, etc., can all help and are good ideas anyhow.  On the flipside, sometimes drugs really are important to try.  I just don't think drugs are the answer anywhere near as often as they are prescribed.

----------


## zach

If depression isn't a chemical imbalance, then neither is schizophrenia or any of the others.

I think a lot of it is "medicalized" because there are many ways to reduce the symptoms, but again, there are some brains due to nurture and nature environments that are acclimated to staying a certain way. Some people just seem to gravitate to being depressed, whereas some will always gravitate to having another kind of mentality. Many factors are involved so we cannot blame it solely on the industry or on the brain chemistry.

----------


## squarepusher

> Some truth in there but some crap also.  The idea that chronic depression is just a normal state of mind that has been "medicalized" is false as is the assertion that it cannot be measured or proven to exist.  Not only can chronic depression be measured in metabolic and neurological functions, but if left untreated it will eventually lead to changes in brain structure visible on x-rays including the destruction of brain matter.  That is if the patient survives the side effects of severely (and measurably) impaired immune function long enough for the brain damage to get so bad it can be seen in x-rays.   
> 
> I don't think pharmaceuticals are the answer to chronic depression, but neither is pretending that it is a natural and healthy emotional state.  It certainly is not.


well, lets put it this way, being sick is not desired, but it is natural.  Simple destruction and creation of brain cells happens everyday I believe, I do think depression can serve a purpose, or has a function rather.  Some great people in history could be classified as 'depressed'.

----------


## Acala

> well, lets put it this way, being sick is not desired, but it is natural.  Simple destruction and creation of brain cells happens everyday I believe, I do think depression can serve a purpose, or has a function rather.  Some great people in history could be classified as 'depressed'.


I would be interested to hear of a positive function of true chronic depression.  As Melissa points out, chronic depression is not just being sad about some event.  While it might initially be triggered by an event, once the cycle is in play chronic depression has virtually nothing to do with conditions or events around the person.

----------


## specsaregood

> Originally Posted by virgil47
> 
> 
> A major cause of depression in the U.S. is the extensive use of sunscreen which in turn causes a shortage of vitamin D3 being produced by the body. Most people would indeed get relief from depression by simply taking vitamin D3 supplements.
> 
> 
> Nonsense.


Not necessarily.  I don't think it is the sunscreen; but lack of sunlight could definitely be a major factor in depression for many americans.  A great number of mainstream studies have shown that sunlight acts as an anti-depressent.  And you do get D3 from the sun, so I wouldn't be so quick to judge it as "nonsense".

----------


## Seraphim

depression is complex, but once it hits the "clinical" level, it most certainly is influenced by lower levels of dopamine and seretonin. Chemical imbalaces play a KEY role in depression. 

That being said, pharma drugs are not the cure. 

As already stated, EXERCISE and GOOD EATING HABITS have a fundemental effect on said chemical balances. 

A traumatic experience, for example, can lead to anxiety and melancholy which, if persistent, WILL ABSOLUTELY suppress the production of key hormones and neuro-transmitters. It becomes a vicious cycle.

Pharma drugs are the WORST "cure". Because they are not a cure.

----------


## american.swan

I know drinking enough water will make blah days seem like good days.  I wouldn't rule out some chemistry, but i would look for natural ways to defeat depression long long before I ever consider meds.

----------


## Erentheca

> Not necessarily.  I don't think it is the sunscreen; but lack of sunlight could definitely be a major factor in depression for many americans.  A great number of mainstream studies have shown that sunlight acts as an anti-depressent.  And you do get D3 from the sun, so I wouldn't be so quick to judge it as "nonsense".


Very true, almost every cell in the body has a vitamin D receptor, it is one of the essential body nutrients. We are still learning a great deal about vitamin D benefits and the risks of vitamin D deficiency.

On another level, natural sunlight has been shown to have positive psychological effects. Some businesses are pumping natural sunlight into shops and offices using fiber-optic cables, collected from parabolic sunlight collectors, usually located on the roofs of buildings. They are doing this because of the positive effect it has on workers and customers. The body also regulates cycles based on sunlight levels and colors which change during the day.

This is not to say that if we put every depressed person out in the sun for 90 minutes, they will all be energized and healthy.... but...it is definitely an important factor that should be considered. For me, whenever I have gone camping, I sleep outside. Waking up to natural sunlight filtering in through the forest, to the sounds of nature, and in the fresh air would always help me wake up earlier and have more energy during the day.

----------


## AFPVet

> +1. Exercise is said to be the best anti-depressant.


I can think of another activity which would fall into the "exercise" category, yet has more health benefits—and is more enjoyable—than traditional exercise

----------


## specialK

> When, in fact. even if your depression is congenital, exercise is the best medicine.


Depends on the case. I was an exercise fanatic to the point of bodily injury and it was not a cure for my depression, whereas medication was.  Yes, exercise is helpful, but it's not always a panacea for some serious kinds of chronic depression.

I watched about 4 minutes of the video and it's the same old anti-pharma crap much like what Scientologists peddle. They conveniently leave out the success stories. I've been on anti-depressants since 1979 and wouldn't change it simply because no better treatment has been found and I've had plenty of time to determine that for myself.

Are drugs perfect? No. Are doctors perfect and do they never over prescribe? Of course not. Is it a money-making exploitative industry? Of course, as is the over-prescription of most other drugs such as antibiotics. The point is to do your own research and come to your own conclusions with an open mind believing entirely neither the pharmaceutical companies nor the naysayers. My own conclusion for my own life is that I'm extremely grateful for the life anti-depressants has given me back and will not change it until a better and more effective solution comes along. That has yet to happen.

----------


## Erentheca

> Depends on the case. I was an exercise fanatic to the point of bodily injury and it was not a cure for my depression, whereas medication was.  Yes, exercise is helpful, but it's not always a panacea for some serious kinds of chronic depression.
> 
> I watched about 4 minutes of the video and it's the same old anti-pharma crap much like what Scientologists peddle. They conveniently leave out the success stories. I've been on anti-depressants since 1979 and wouldn't change it simply because no better treatment has been found and I've had plenty of time to determine that for myself.
> 
> Are drugs perfect? No. Are doctors perfect and do they never over prescribe? Of course not. Is it a money-making exploitative industry? Of course, as is the over-prescription of most other drugs such as antibiotics. The point is to do your own research and come to your own conclusions with an open mind believing entirely neither the pharmaceutical companies nor the naysayers. My own conclusion for my own life is that I'm extremely grateful for the life anti-depressants has given me back and will not change it until a better and more effective solution comes along. That has yet to happen.


I understand what you are saying.... but there are 18 segments, each 9+ minutes, you really have to watch the whole thing before rendering an evaluation.

----------


## specialK

> I understand what you are saying.... but there are 18 segments, each 9+ minutes, you really have to watch the whole thing before rendering an evaluation.


I've watched 5 parts now. Most of it I am already familiar with having an educational background in psychiatric nursing and having worked in the mental health system. So far, my evaluation remains unchanged.

The title of this thread is "Depression is NOT a Chemical Imbalance in Your Brain - Here's Proof". What segment is this so called *proof* in that depression is *never* a chemical imbalance in the brain? While I would like to watch all 18 segments, I am not able to make the time to do that. Thanks.

----------


## Erentheca

> I've watched 5 parts now. Most of it I am already familiar with having an educational background in psychiatric nursing and having worked in the mental health system. So far, my evaluation remains unchanged.
> 
> The title of this thread is "Depression is NOT a Chemical Imbalance in Your Brain - Here's Proof". What segment is this so called *proof* in that depression is *never* a chemical imbalance in the brain? While I would like to watch all 18 segments, I am not able to make the time to do that. Thanks.


I concur there that the nature of the film doesn't really support the title of the thread. Most of what I think is actually illuminating is a particularly naughty relationship between pharmaceutical regulators and the industry they are supposed to regulate. Not that this comes as a surprise... one by one, each regulatory agency is proving to be compromised from the inside... the SEC, the NRC... et cetera. It does also leave some room to speculate as to one of the motivations behind Medicare Part D.

On the medical side of the documentary, considering your background, could you post resources that refute or clarify any of the claims made?

----------


## Acala

> Depends on the case. I was an exercise fanatic to the point of bodily injury and it was not a cure for my depression, whereas medication was.  Yes, exercise is helpful, but it's not always a panacea for some serious kinds of chronic depression.
> 
> I watched about 4 minutes of the video and it's the same old anti-pharma crap much like what Scientologists peddle. They conveniently leave out the success stories. I've been on anti-depressants since 1979 and wouldn't change it simply because no better treatment has been found and I've had plenty of time to determine that for myself.
> 
> Are drugs perfect? No. Are doctors perfect and do they never over prescribe? Of course not. Is it a money-making exploitative industry? Of course, as is the over-prescription of most other drugs such as antibiotics. The point is to do your own research and come to your own conclusions with an open mind believing entirely neither the pharmaceutical companies nor the naysayers. My own conclusion for my own life is that I'm extremely grateful for the life anti-depressants has given me back and will not change it until a better and more effective solution comes along. That has yet to happen.


My ex-wife had chronic depression.  She had it off and on but after my son was born the post-partum depression knocked her down the slope and she just kept falling.  It was bad and just got worse and worse.  Now some might say that being married to me is enough to throw anyone into depression and I won't argue that point.  But when we got divorced, in large part due to what her chronic depression did to our relationship, her depression just got worse.  She became emaciated and started suffering "mystery"  illnesses -lesions, swollen joints, etc.  She became mentally befuddle and almost staggered when she walked.  She began having traffic accidents.  I was pretty sure she was going to die.  She had moved in with her parents by this time and I think they forced her to get treatment.  She was prescribed an anti-depressant (sorry I don't recall the name) and within two weeks she was like a new person.  All of her symptoms reversed.  After six months she stopped taking the medicine and the depression did not return, as far as I know.  It certainly did not return to the level it had been before.  Her mind is not what it once was.  I think she suffered permanent brain damage from the depression because it lasted so long and was so extreme.  But there is no doubt in my mind that the drugs saved here life.  She could have cured the problem in other ways - I suggested many of them early on when we were still married - but she didn't want to do any of it.  She didn't even want to admit that she had a problem.  To her it was some kind of sign of failure. 

Depression nearly killed her.  Anti-depressants saved her life.  No doubt in my mind.

----------


## speciallyblend

> No time to watch the video, but I'm always telling people that if they would exercise more they'd be happier. I used to suffer from "depression" but since I've been exercising regularly I've felt a lot happier and more balanced.


i exercise but the real root of depression is the corrupt gop/dnc!! what is very depressing is the us government is stealing so much. I am to poor to leave the country if i wanted to, slaves by default!!

----------


## tmg19103

If you are are a normal, well enough adjusted person, minor depression or sadness over events like the lost of a loved one will pass. 

If you are are a normal, well enough adjusted person and just feel a little blue for whatever reason, exercise and healthy eating can pull you out of it.

If you have severe, clinical depression, that is an organic issue. I admit the medical profession is pretty clueless on the causes and the meds are hit and miss, but this is an organic problem in the brain - like schizophrenia (though not as bad as that), and I don't think anyone would deny schizophrenia where a person hallucinates and hears voices has an organic brain problem.

I know some people with clinical depression where meds have helped greatly.

I know a few with treatment resistant clinical depression who can't get out of bed, can hardly put a sentence together, can't think clearly, have zero energy, etc.

Exercise actually makes them feel worse, and they either have no appetite or over eat.

This is a serious medical problem for some people, and to deny it is ignorant.

Problem is, people with moderate clinical depression can seem functional enough and friends and family just want them to "snap out of it", "use willpower" or "get some exercise" when that advice only makes the sufferer feel worse because those "cures" don't work with clinical depression.

My bet is anyone who has a severely clinically depressed friend or loved understands that it is an organic medical condition no different than any other disease (though much more complex as it involves the brain), while people who do not have any friends or loved ones who suffer form severe clinical depression just don't get it.

Kind of like alcoholism. If you don't know any hardcore alcoholics, its easy to chalk it up to a willpower problem. If you have seen firsthand the devastation hardcore alcoholism causes with a friend or family member, you realize it is an organic issue where that person is predisposed in the brain to alcoholism because nothing can get them to stop, to the point of destroying their lives and killing themselves one way or another.

I also realize that the pushing of these anti-depressants is a racket by the medical industrial complex. Clinical evidence shows the best way to resolve severe, organic depression is a combination of meds and psycho therapy, yet shrinks no longer do psycho therapy. The more patients they see, the more money they make, so they have a ton of 15 minute medication consults with patients each day, as opposed to 50 minutes of psycho therapy with a med consult.

This certainly does not help the problem, and Big Pharma and Managed Care without true competition are the culprits.

----------


## bubbleboy

We are all imbalanced at times.  
Depression is not easy to do.  You have to practice it and sometimes years.   You wake up, then start depressing yourself with memories and future dialogue.   
I learned NLP enough to make myself feel good.   I highly recommend you look at this NLP, EFT, all emotional cooping skills.  I did.  WoooHooo!

----------


## WilliamC

'Chemical imbalance' is a meaningless term as your mood and health can be largely maintained with proper diet and exercise.

Most folks are too lazy and undisciplined to do what it takes for themselves and instead turn to pharmaceuticals and other drugs instead.

Of course the greatest natural anti-depressent known to man is both widely available and illegal, so go figure.

----------


## specialK

> '
> 
> Of course the greatest natural anti-depressent known to man is both widely available and illegal, so go figure.


And that is? If you are going to say pot, I would have been cured 30 years ago and could have dumped the pills. My son prefers to self-medicate with pot as opposed to medication, but his depression is not serious. For basketcases, pot simply does not work, nor does exercise. BTW, I have nothing against pot. I smoke it myself and am encouraging my husband to grow it himself for his chronic pain. It just simply does not work for me as an antidepressant.

----------


## WilliamC

> And that is? If you are going to say pot, I would have been cured 30 years ago and could have dumped the pills. My son prefers to self-medicate with pot as opposed to medication, but his depression is not serious. For basketcases, pot simply does not work, nor does exercise.


Oh there are some people who do have serious mental problems which quite possibly could be exacerbated by such just like there are people who become violent when they consume alcohol.

But my understanding is that the vast majority of individuals who try what you suggested simply get mellow and hungry and if they do to much fall asleep.

Much less side affects than your typical anti-depressent.

But yes, there are some small minority of individuals who need professional help, and sometimes medical control of their behavour so they don't harm themselves or others.

----------


## Acala

> 'Chemical imbalance' is a meaningless term as your mood and health can be largely maintained with proper diet and exercise.


Diet and exercise strongly influence body chemistry so what is your point?

----------


## WilliamC

> Diet and exercise strongly influence body chemistry so what is your point?


You just made it for me, thank you.

EVERYTHING you ingest affects the 'chemical balance' of your body, that's why it's a meaningless term.

edit:

I guess the idea is that there is a 'natural' chemical equilibrium or homeostasis that our body self-adjusts to, but again this is largely dependent on diet and exercise.

----------


## tmg19103

> Diet and exercise strongly influence body chemistry so what is your point?


Exactly.

Diet and exercise go a long way to maintaining health and resolving minor health issues.

Diet and exercise do very little for things like schizophrenia, Alzheimer’s, major, clinical depression or other severe organic brain disorders.

----------


## specialK

> On the medical side of the documentary, considering your background, could you post resources that refute or clarify any of the claims made?


I'd have to go back and watch it again, but a couple of things come to mind:

The claim of tardive dyskinesia, which is a well-known documented side effect (which may become permanent) of some forms of anti-psychotics.  http://www.schizophrenia.com/sznews/...es/005176.html. Their claim is therefore accurate. I do question the numbers they state regarding the amount of people prescribed these anti-psychotics, but I have no way of knowing whether or not the numbers are accurate.

On diagnostic tests, the MMPI, (Minnesota Multiphasic Personalty Inventory) a commonly used diagnostic tool for mental disorders, is rather unsophisticated and can lead to inaccurate diagnoses. For example, a person who checks off that they believe in the second coming of Christ will gain points toward paranoia, while beliefs for other religions in the test remain largely unrepresented. The implication here is that Christianity is a symptom of, or leads to paranoia. Sorry, no resources for this - just going by memory on this one. (EDIT: I see that this test has undergone a revision in 2001, so this may or may not have changed since I last viewed the test).

I haven't worked in the industry since 1995. I did write a paper back then arguing that the mental health system has a vested interest in keeping people ill and I saw this first hand from both a professional and patient perspective.  While I still believe this is probably still the case, this does not change my opinion that psychiatric medication, when prescribed and used properly for and by those who truly require it, can be nothing short of miraculous for certain segments of the population.

----------


## Deborah K

> depression is complex, but once it hits the "clinical" level, it most certainly is influenced by lower levels of dopamine and seretonin. Chemical imbalaces play a KEY role in depression. 
> 
> That being said, pharma drugs are not the cure. 
> 
> As already stated, EXERCISE and GOOD EATING HABITS have a fundemental effect on said chemical balances. 
> 
> A traumatic experience, for example, can lead to anxiety and melancholy which, if persistent, WILL ABSOLUTELY suppress the production of key hormones and neuro-transmitters. It becomes a vicious cycle.
> 
> Pharma drugs are the WORST "cure". Because they are not a cure.


This

----------


## specialK

> This


I don't think anyone would ever argue that exercise and good diet are not extremely beneficial for any ailment, but the problem is, for many, it is simply not enough.

----------


## Seraphim

I was not implying that.




> I don't think anyone would ever argue that exercise and good diet are not extremely beneficial for any ailment, but the problem is, for many, it is simply not enough.

----------


## specialK

> I was not implying that.


Thanks for the clarification.

----------


## Erentheca

> I'd have to go back and watch it again, but a couple of things come to mind:
> 
> The claim of tardive dyskinesia, which is a well-known documented side effect (which may become permanent) of some forms of anti-psychotics.  http://www.schizophrenia.com/sznews/...es/005176.html. Their claim is therefore accurate. I do question the numbers they state regarding the amount of people prescribed these anti-psychotics, but I have no way of knowing whether or not the numbers are accurate.
> 
> On diagnostic tests, the MMPI, (Minnesota Multiphasic Personalty Inventory) a commonly used diagnostic tool for mental disorders, is rather unsophisticated and can lead to inaccurate diagnoses. For example, a person who checks off that they believe in the second coming of Christ will gain points toward paranoia, while beliefs for other religions in the test remain largely unrepresented. The implication here is that Christianity is a symptom of, or leads to paranoia. Sorry, no resources for this - just going by memory on this one. (EDIT: I see that this test has undergone a revision in 2001, so this may or may not have changed since I last viewed the test).
> 
> I haven't worked in the industry since 1995. I did write a paper back then arguing that the mental health system has a vested interest in keeping people ill and I saw this first hand from both a professional and patient perspective.  While I still believe this is probably still the case, this does not change my opinion that psychiatric medication, when prescribed and used properly for and by those who truly require it, can be nothing short of miraculous for certain segments of the population.


Thank you 
+1

----------


## Deborah K

> I don't think anyone would ever argue that exercise and good diet are not extremely beneficial for any ailment, but the problem is, for many, it is simply not enough.


I think Seraphim's point was that depression can indeed be clinical but that pharmaceuticals are NOT a cure the way many people believe.  I happen to agree.

----------


## AFPVet

> I think Seraphim's point was that depression can indeed be clinical but that pharmaceuticals are NOT a cure the way many people believe.  I happen to agree.


I agree. There are many great treatments out there; however, synthetic medication simply suppresses the symptoms rather than treating the underlying problem.

----------


## specialK

> I agree. There are many great treatments out there; however, synthetic medication simply suppresses the symptoms rather than treating the underlying problem.


If it is believed that no traumatic event has occurred, nor any unusually stressful life circumstances are thought to have brought the clinical condition about, no medical tests detect any physical problems, in fact no direct cause or link is to be found at all other than a family history of the same illness, and it isn't a simple matter of attitude adjustment (cognitive therapy) then what are the underlying problems to be treated?

----------


## AFPVet

> If it is believed that no traumatic event has occurred, nor any stressful life circumstances are thought to have brought the clinical condition about, and no medical tests detect any physical problems, in fact no direct cause is to be found at all other than possibly a family history of the same illness, and it isn't a simple matter of attitude adjustment (cognitive therapy) then what are the underlying problems to be treated?


Excellent point! Some "illnesses" are only "problems" in definition; however, is it truly a problem or a phase? Further, mental illnesses can be anything which the doctors or society deem to be such.

----------

